# Gartenteich und Laufenten



## Steph (25. Nov. 2008)

Hallo zusammen,

wir haben seit ca. 4 Jahren einen 8 mal 4 Meter Gartenteich (ohne Fische, nur mit Fröschen, Molchen usw., alles was halt von selbst kommt.). Fotos aus diesem Somer habe ich nochmal beigefügt.
Wir haben einige Probleme mit dem Wasser (zu wenig kalkhaltig, dadurch sehr schwankende PH-Werte und Probleme mit dem Pflanzenwachstum), die wir aber dank diesem Forum schon einigermaßen in den Griff bekommen haben (Stichwort: Muschelgrit  ).

Meine Frau und ich spielen nun mit dem Gedanken, uns für unseren Garten Laufenten anzuschaffen. Die hätten ein Paradies bei uns im Garten, und auch der Teich würde ihnen bestimmt gut gefallen.

Nun die Frage: Laufenten und Gartenteich, geht das? Oder zerstören die __ Enten uns unser natürliches Biotop?


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (25. Nov. 2008)

*AW: Gartenteich und Laufenten*

Hi,

find ich gut - sind ne super Sache die lieben Laufenten. Allerdings solltet ihr den Laufbereich begrenzen da die alles ganz schön vollkoten.

Wenn du einige Gartenliebhaber in der Nähe hast die einen Nutzgarten haben, kannst du deine Entchen sicher auch gut vermieten zum Schneckenwegfressen.

Ich glaube die Entchen machen auch einen gewissen Lärm und müssen sicher auch normal gefüttert werden und ob die dann deine Teichtiere dezimieren 

Also am besten vorher gut informieren wie die genau zu halten und zu überwintern sind.

Wenn du dich entschieden hast mach doch mal Foodoos, bis dahin alles Gute


----------



## Vera44 (25. Nov. 2008)

*AW: Gartenteich und Laufenten*

Hallo Steph!
Ich habe auch drei Laufenten. Natürlich auch durch einen Zaun von Teich getrennt. Das mußt Du unbedingt tun sonst ist Dein Teich nur noch eine Kloake.
Und wenn Dir jemand erzählen will daß Laufenten nicht __ fliegen können, dann kannst Du ihn einen Lügner nennen. Sie können zwar nicht richtig fliegen aber auf ebenem Boden schaffen sie schon 1 - 1,50m hoch zu fliegen. Mein Gelände ist abschüssig mit etwas Anlauf kommen sie dann schon mal auf 2 - 3m. Das mußt Du beim einzäunen bedenken!


----------



## Steph (25. Nov. 2008)

*AW: Gartenteich und Laufenten*

Vielen Dank für Eure Antworten. 

@Vera: Hast du zusätzlich zu dem Holzzaun noch Maschendraht befestigt oder kommen die Laufis durch die Holzstäbe nicht durch?


----------



## Vespabesitzer (25. Nov. 2008)

*AW: Gartenteich und Laufenten*

Hallo Steph

  mich würde deinen schönen Teich auch gerne etwas "größer" angucken,
kannst du die Bilder (mit ca. 800-1000 Pixelbreite) direkt im Text
mit der Attachment Funktion anhängen, dann kann man sie automatisch vergrößern, wenn man draufklickt..
(meine Frau ist auch "ganz wild" auf Tierchen,..   )

Danke, mfG. Micha


----------



## Vera44 (26. Nov. 2008)

*AW: Gartenteich und Laufenten*



			
				Steph schrieb:
			
		

> Vielen Dank für Eure Antworten.
> 
> @Vera: Hast du zusätzlich zu dem Holzzaun noch Maschendraht befestigt oder kommen die Laufis durch die Holzstäbe nicht durch?



Hi Steph!
Nein der Holzaun reicht völlig aus. Die Laufenten habe ich im Mai als Babys bekommen und die ersten Tage im Stall gelassen. So war es kein Problem. Den ersten Schnee haben sie ja jetzt auch erlebt und sind auch im Schnee den ganzen Tag unterwegs obwohl sie jederzeit in den Stall können. Da sie jetzt nicht so viel draußen finden muß ich etwas mehr Entenfutter zufüttern.


----------



## Nymphaion (1. Dez. 2008)

*AW: Gartenteich und Laufenten*

Hallo,

Laufenten und Teich geht leider überhaupt nicht. Ich würde furchtbar gern Laufenten bei uns in der Gärtnerei halten, aber selbst große Teiche werden von ihnen kurzer Zeit zur Güllegrube gemacht. Sie reissen beim Futtersuchen sämtliche Pflanzen aus dem Teich und kacken ihn dermaßen voll, dass er zur trüben Brühe wird und bestialisch stinkt. 

Für eine Laufente besteht ausserdem kein wesentlicher Unterschied zwischen Molchen, Fröschen, Kaulquappen und __ Schnecken. Alle schmecken gleich gut.


----------



## Steph (2. Dez. 2008)

*AW: Gartenteich und Laufenten*

Hallo zusammen und danke für Eure Tips. Leider hat sich das Thema Laufenten für uns damit auch erledigt, der logistische Aufwand für die Garten-Abtrennung und die Teichproblematik ist einfach zu groß.

Nun möchte meine Frau sich Hasen anschaffen...


----------



## Frettchenfreund (2. Dez. 2008)

*AW: Gartenteich und Laufenten*

Hallo Steph




Steph schrieb:


> Nun möchte meine Frau sich Hasen anschaffen...




Das ist aber auch nicht viel besser. Die fressen Dir auch das Grünzeug wech 

.


----------



## Clovere (2. Dez. 2008)

*AW: Gartenteich und Laufenten*

Hi Steph

würdest nicht DU dir besser Hasen halten? 

Denke mal, dass deine Frau Kaninchen meint...oder? Falls du sie frei laufen lassen willst.................Dann heb schon mal den Boden aus und betonier eine Platte, die du anschliessend wieder zukippst. Kaninchen lieben es zu buddeln und das auch unter Zäunen durch.


Elmar


----------



## Steph (3. Dez. 2008)

*AW: Gartenteich und Laufenten*



Clovere schrieb:


> Hi Steph
> 
> würdest nicht DU dir besser Hasen halten?
> 
> ...



Ja, natürlich Kaninchen 

So ähnlich stellt meine Frau sich das vor. Einen Stall, ein großes Gehäge, einbetoniert in der Erde.

Wenn es nach mir gehen würde, unsere zwei Katzen reichen mir. Aber wie Frauen nunmal so sind


----------



## Frettchenfreund (3. Dez. 2008)

*AW: Gartenteich und Laufenten*

Hallo Steph ( Dassollbestimmtstephanheißen, oder )


Also, das



Steph schrieb:


> einbetoniert



würde ich mir noch mal überlegen.




Steph schrieb:


> Wenn es nach mir gehen würde, unsere zwei Katzen reichen mir.



Da gebe ich Dir vollkommen Recht. 




Steph schrieb:


> Aber wie Frauen nunmal so sind




Na ja , zum Glück sind nicht alle so! 

.


----------



## sister_in_act (3. Dez. 2008)

*AW: Gartenteich und Laufenten*



> Wenn es nach mir gehen würde, unsere zwei Katzen reichen mir. Aber wie Frauen nunmal so sind





> Na ja , zum Glück sind nicht alle so!



ÖYYYYYYYYYY
:gelbrotekarte

sofort werden euch alle vergünstigungen gestrichen: zB
 partys:troet:sekt
  schneeballschlachten   mit anschließendem glühweintrinken an der Schneebar
2
:cigar

:weihn5
 und nun ab mit euch  raus in mutter natur schneeschieben

 gruß ulla


----------

